# Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?



## Thomas_H (16. Feb. 2007)

Salut,

jetzt wollte ich gerade mein erstes Bild hochladen und wusste gar nicht wohin  

Daher mein Vorschlag, weitere Unterverzeichnisse einzurichten:

a) Filter/ Filtertechnik (Selbstbau; Anschluss, Abdeckung etc)
b) Teichbau (Von Planung- über Grube bis Fertigstellung)
c) Sonstige Technik

Somit wäre das sortieren wesentlich einfacher und je nach Bauphase wird der Suchende auch wesentlich schneller fündig.


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Und dann sind 10 Teichprojekte durcheinander in so einer Kategorie... 

Du hast doch eine Persönliche Kategorie im Album - dort kannst du Unterkategorien anlegen wie du lustig bist. Haben doch auch schon viele User genutzt. Sorry, aber wo ist da das Problem?

Guckst du hier: Support -> Anleitungen -> Persönliche Galerien


----------



## Thomas_H (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Jepp,
das hab ich jetzt gefunden.

Wenn man aber auf Ideensuche für ein gewisses Projekt ist, dann müsste man alls pers. Galerien durchsuchen


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Tja, man sollte seinen Bildern halt Schlüsselwörter geben, denn das Album hat ne ganz ordentliche Suche ...

Nur sparen sich viele diesen Eintrag. Leider ...


----------



## Olli.P (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Hi Leute,

kann man in der Suchfunktion nicht eine Bildersuche mit einbinden???

Natürlich müssten die Bilder dann schon alle dementsprechend benannt werden oder???? 


Weil, was nützt mir das wenn ich was zum Filterbau suche und das Bild ist nur mit

ich sag jetzt mal 1111.jpg, Bmp, oder sonstigem Format benannt......nich wahr???

Upp's der Techniker war schneller............. 

Aber das mit dem Album und suchen funzt.......


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/search.php?c=

Olaf, wir haben doch alles ...  

Beim Bild-Upload kann man Schlüsselwörter angeben - nur muss man es auch tun. Sollte ich jemals Langeweile haben, werd ich mal anfangen nachträglich Schlüsselwörter einzufügen ...


----------



## Olli.P (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Ui,


in der Albumsuche gerade mal 8 Bilder mit Filter gefunden......

schwache Ausbeute.........


----------



## Olli.P (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Hi Joachim,


stimmt wir sind wohl alle ein wenich schreibfaul........ 


Ich habe ja auch keine Schlüsselwöter eingegeben...:__ nase:


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

... na wenn sie nicht richtig benannt werden. Wie schon oben gesagt, was soll man machen? Kann ja ned die Tasten am Keyboard bei jedem User einzeln drücken. 

Also:*RETTET DIE SCHLÜSSELWÖRTER!!!*


----------



## Thomas_H (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Ui,
> 
> 
> in der Albumsuche gerade mal 8 Bilder mit Filter gefunden......
> ...



Das meine ich ja
Bachlauf; Filterbau etc.

Wahrscheinlich fehlen nur die Schlüsselwörter.

..., aber so findet man nichts


----------



## Olli.P (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Ja Neee iss klar,

also ich werde mich bemühen meine nächsten 
Bilder mit Schlüsselwörtern zu versehen........ 


Kann das eigentlich auch jeder User selber nachholen??? ich meine bei den Bildern die schon Hochgeladen sind????

Vielleicht könnte man ja alle dann auffordern dieses nachzuholen.............. 


( armer Kwoddel, wenn der keine Schlüsselwörter genommen hat, der hat ja jede menge Bilder hochgeladen.........   )


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Hmmm... versuch es doch bitte mal bei deinen Bildern. Editieren oder so. Und gib  mal Bescheid. Ich hab ja nur den Modzugang und kann es ganz sicher editieren ...

 ... das du dich bemühen willst.


----------



## Thomas_H (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Ich hab's grad geschafft;- unter Bild bearbeiten


----------



## Olli.P (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Hi Thomas,

wo finde ich denn da Bild bearbeiten????


----------



## Thomas_H (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Ganz rechts;- unter >Bild-Tools


----------



## kwoddel (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Hallo
Einer von Euch kann ja bitte meine Bilder beschriften   


   DANKE


----------



## Olli.P (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Ich steh auf'm Schlauch................ 

Ich brauche mehr details..........


----------



## Annett (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Geh mal ins Album zu dem Bild, dass Deine ist und das Du bearbeiten willst.
Da klickst Du gaanz rechts auf: Bildtools
Dann müßte sich eine längere Reihe Möglichkeiten öffnen. So ists zumindest bei mir. Unter "Bild bearbeiten" sollte man dann Beschreibung und SCHLÜSSELWÖRTER eingeben können. 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob Ihr auch an Eure Bilder in den öffentlichen Galerien rankommt....


----------



## Olli.P (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Danke Annett..... 

Es funktioniert......

Dann werde ich mich morgen mal daran machen Schlüsselwörter und Beschreibungen eingeben............ 







			
				kwoddel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Einer von Euch kann ja bitte meine Bilder beschriften




Das geht nicht das mußt du schon selbst erledigen........

Es sei denn........................

du gibst dein Passwort weiter, so das sich der bearbeitungswillige unter deinem Namen einloggen kann...............


wieviel gibbet denn pro Bild???????????

vielleicht findet sich ja dann noch einer, wenn sich das lohnt......


----------



## Joachim (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

@Kwoddel
Soll ich deine Bilder Beschriften? Bräuchte deine Accountdaten dazu ja auch NICHT. 

@Olaf
 1 Cent pro Bild ... mehr ist bei unserem mickrigen Moderatorengehalt wirklich nicht drin.


----------



## kwoddel (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Hallo Joachim 

Mach mal !!!! du weißt ja was, was ist    


Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Joachim (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

 Rechnung kommt dann nächste Woche ...


----------



## Olli.P (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Hi Joachim,


iss der Frank ( kwoddel ) Moderator???

oder bezahlst du seine Rechnungen wenn jemand anders was für ihn macht?????


Wenn ja, ich bräuchte auch noch jamanden der meine Rechnungen zahlt..........


----------



## Joachim (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Kwoddel Mod? Nö - ich bin Mod und ich wollte mir das editieren von ihm bezahlen lassen. Aber der olle Schrappsack is ja soooo geizig ...


----------



## Olli.P (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Hi Leute,

ich glaub ich war ein wenig fleißig....... 

hoffe das ich allen wichtigen Bildern Beschreibungen und Schlüsselwörter hinzugefügt habe........


----------



## kwoddel (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Hallo Mod. Joachim 

Was heißt "der olle Schrappsack is ja soooo geizig "    

das heißt "der ist so arm"


----------



## Joachim (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

 so arm an Mitgefühl für nen armen Mod wie mich


----------



## kwoddel (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

NIX DU !!!!!!!!!   
Ich bin ein armer Hund


----------



## Joachim (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

       


 lass ma, ich mach dir die Schlüsselwörter umsonst. 



oller Schrappsack


----------



## kwoddel (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

       

















 was will er mir nun damit sagen


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Na toll  

... und ich soll selber tippen?


----------



## Thorsten (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Kwoddel....das Du das eh nicht kannst,  und Jo es besser gleich selber macht. 1


----------



## Thorsten (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Thomas, hör auf zu heulen und mach!!


----------



## kwoddel (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Hallo Thorsten 
Du weißt es doch auch "Stell dich blöd und dir gehts gut" :schizo :schizo


----------



## Dr.J (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

So mach ich das auch immer 

"Man muss sich nur dumm genug anstellen, dann muss man nichts machen" :schizo 

Jetzt bin ich wohl meinen Job als Mod los.  Hallo Cheffe, war ned so gemeint


----------



## kwoddel (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Hallo Jürgen

Nimms nichts so schwer, wir sind nicht die """ Einzigsten"""


----------



## Thorsten (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Album> Unterverzeichnisse erweitern?*

Moin Jürgen,

die Papiere und das letzte Gehalt schicke ich dir zu.


----------

